# Some Of You Would Still Hit It!



## SFGiants (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Rumpy (Oct 19, 2013)

Doc would - and brag about it.  Me, NO


----------



## Popeye (Oct 19, 2013)

Ya...Id hit it....in her face with a crowbar....thats just sad that this happens...unbelievable really


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 19, 2013)

yup. made to be destroyed


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh yeah I would


----------



## Seeker (Oct 19, 2013)

Nothing wrong with her licking my balls


----------



## djt248 (Oct 19, 2013)

Right in the mouth with a sock full of shit. Wtf?? I dunno maybe I should move to Cali shack up with that Ho and get down on some EBT. Pop out 5-6 more kids buy some decent gear and move back home. I'd say she never made it past 10th grade before her 2nd child. Hit it?? Yeah until my fists were bloody. That shit pisses me off.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 19, 2013)

This video should be played during election time!

And to be fair fathers (and mothers) should be held financially responsible for all children they are responsible for (not the tax payers)!


----------



## trim (Oct 19, 2013)

cant do the chocolate, haha pass on that one.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 19, 2013)

pfm would be all over that like zeek on shrimp


----------



## JackC4 (Oct 19, 2013)

Gotta dip in the chocolate from time to time


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 19, 2013)

Maybe let me think about it.


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 19, 2013)

O hell... why not...


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 20, 2013)

KKILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!   And god I hate the poor who destroy our country


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 20, 2013)

she can toss my salad


----------



## grind4it (Oct 20, 2013)

Is there any question?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 20, 2013)

The point is no matter how much people complain about welfare abuse you'd still hit it knowing that she not only dose it she preaches and teaches it and proudly so!


----------



## Hardpr (Oct 20, 2013)

id hit her in the shitter and then throw the whore off a bridge.


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 20, 2013)

We are paying for it. May as well...


----------



## Jada (Oct 20, 2013)

I'd smash , just need my brugal


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Oct 21, 2013)

**** yeah I'd hit that. So would PFM.


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll let her tickle my pickle..


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 21, 2013)

Id hit it with my bumper.   Twice..


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd hit it after she takes me to Mcdonalds, and the subway for some sandwhiches.............helzzz yes!     Seriously sad sad world.


----------

